# NC Question



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

New to fishing the Dam and was wondering if there any tips on when is a good time to hit the dam, have I missed it? What should I use? I know the big lake like the back of my hand after 15 years of fishing it butt back home now and close to NC so wanna learn all I can about the river!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

What species are you after?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya, Ditto,,, Your fishing for EVERYTHING/ ANYTHING?

I usta fish the OHIO VERY HARD, up untill the fertilizer dump in the Beaver Creek episode, what 20- 25+- years ago?,,, Now we're trying to get back into it just as hard. Back then (the fish kinda tasted like OIL!! NOT NOW), it was a simple thing to catch 50-60 smallies in 4 hrs. We've landed 30 sauger in an hour and it was possible to fill a garbage can with slab crappies! Just hit a small cove or creek mouth at the RIGHT TIME.
Beaver Creek usta change color when the crappies came in!! heheheheeheh!

FOR SOME REASON, WE JUST CAN'T GET THE TIMING DOWN THIS YEAR, YET! I know tons of great old spots, I just hope they still work.
Those 9 sauger that we caught Sunday,,, No eggs, No Milk. Heard that the water temp was 52* (have'nt had the boat out yet, so we don't know for sure, Maybe that's our problem?) SO IT'S STILL PRE SPAWN, Right SNAKE69? 
If it isn't, One thing I know for sure,,, there still HAS TO BE A AFTER-SPAWN-FEED-BAG-FLURRY!
And those crappies,,, I can show you a spot that's still there, where you can anchor your boat and pull 'em in ALL DAY,,, SLABS,,, long pole, pitchin a slip bobber & Minnie,,, can't wait!
Smallies?,,, Just drift a jig & Minnie along the rip-rap below the dam, 10'-20' from shore.
If your bump'n, snagg'n, Your catch'n.

I'll have to PM you,,, and give you the fine print!? lol


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I am after any species, mostly a catch and release guy will keep a few eyes, sauger or crappie for a meal or two. I have been to the dam 2 times once the lock was open, the other time it was raining and I was the only one there I did manage a small Hybrid Wiper on a jig with twister. I just wanna learn the river techniques for the different species. Is there a number to call to see if the lock is open or not? Its only a 20 min drive for me but the walk is a killer to get there and it be blown out lol! I fished Lake Erie very extensively for 15 years prior to a tragic accident that left me laid up for a year and sent me back to my hometown to rehab, but now I am ready to fish and though OGF as my place to start. I appreciate any help and if you dont want post in open forum please PM me.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I fish from a boat, but some of the baits should work from shore.
Shad Raps size 5 & 7 are good for walleye, smallies and wipers.
1/2 oz. blade bates in chrome jigged off the bottom.
3" white twister tail, 1/8 or heavier depending on the current,
you have to be bumping the bottom with them.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

After being down there about a week ago, granted, it rained and was a bit windy, all I got was one nice smallie and a 15-16" sauger, add to it the water temp, yea, I'd say the spawn is over. But there are always fish in there. Alot of guys fish it all year and tell me they catch eyes. I normally fish from somewhere around Oct into April or so. So I really can't say much about from here on.....


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah Snake, I've never been skunked there. Fall seems best though.
How's the water flow for fishing in a boat there right now.
Was thinking about heading there Sunday, unless the winds are bad.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It looks like they're gonna have most if not all wickets open on Sunday due to the high water expected. Including a link that shows just how bad they think it's gonna be. Now I've never had my boat down there in flow like that, so it may not be as bad I think or it could be worse. Red Goose is down there alot or Procraft, maybe one of them will chime in and tell us their opinion...
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1"


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't think you want to launch your boat on the river Sunday for two reason's. One, all the ramps south of NC are flooded and covered with mud and debris and two, the river in my opion would be EXTREMELY dangerous right now. It is projected to be at 22+ on Sunday. I was there on Sunday on the W.Va. and Ohio side and all gates were open with one lift completely out of the water for a straight through flow. I'm doing creel surveys for the ODNR and no one is fishing, at least while I'm there. I've fished the Ohio since 1970 from a boat and I've fished every pool from near Morgantown on the Mon and up to the first dam on the Alley and as far south as Gallipolis. Trust me, you don't want to mess with the river at the stage it's in. Take it for what it's worth....Pete


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I for one believe ya Pete. And that's what I was hoping for, a *very experienced opinion!*


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Pete & Snake,

Thanks for info. Never seem to be able to fish it in the spring because of this.
I guess it's just the nature of the beast...


----------

